

Top 7 iPad Apps for a Chief Technology Officer - skarasic
http://www.appolicious.com/curated-apps/496-cto-top-7-apps-for-a-chief-technology-officer
Must-have iPad apps for a CTO.
======
st3fan
"I'm a CTO and I provide CTO services for my clients."

Blah.

